# Beware of the USBA



## J Name (Dec 30, 2005)

That is strange. I have been shooting the USBA for 3 years now and have never had a problem with anyone at anytime. I was there for the Sunday shoot and had a great time. I cant wait for shoot in September at Bass and Bucks in Wabash Indiana. They will be giving away 10 adult bows and 2 youth bows and a lot of other door prizes. 
www.usbowhunterassociation.com


----------



## rock77 (Apr 7, 2007)

arrow-slinger said:


> Was at the USBA shoot Saturday at Hueston Woods State Park here in Ohio and seen some of the worst officials that could be. One of the judges got in a yelling match with a shooter and shoved him on the very first set of targets. The main official which is also the President of the USBA and the brother of the judge came to find out what happened. There was 4 other people in his group that said that the judge started the problem. the official said it didn't matter what happen, he was going to side with his brother and just keep shooting and forget it. He finished the first 20 targets and was at the halfway break and the shooter was asked to leave. There was nothing more that was said after that first set of targets and was still told to leave.
> They did give His money back and the 2 shooters that was with him, but that is nothing compared to the money that was lost due to gas and time to drive there, and also the money that the 3 could have won. If this is the way that the USBA is going to be run then everyone should know so they can make the right decision to shoot it or not. I know that I will not ever shoot the USBA again.


They should have left it alone at the halfway point everyone seemed to have calmed down and the thing was over it's to bad it was a great shoot.
I will attend the finals at bass and bucks. Next year will be a different story.
JMO


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## sclampa (Sep 18, 2005)

I heard the same story from a very very reliable source, and i think that is crap. I had thought about attending a USBA shoot but i think i will pass now. Sound like a well run club, everyone wants to go to a shoot where the Pres. brother can do no wrong. I bet he was not asked to leave.ukey:ukey:ukey:


----------



## arrow-slinger (Mar 20, 2007)

no he wasn't


----------



## mitcheyb (Feb 7, 2005)

ttt


----------



## tcollecter (Jan 25, 2004)

*Usba*

I have shot the USBA all year and have had no problems at all. They have put on some of the toughest and well run shoots I have been to. Can't wait for Bass and Bucks shoot.


----------



## ap1221 (Feb 16, 2008)

*no problems???*

i thought there were problems with the open shooters counting 11's


----------



## dkingrey71 (Dec 31, 2004)

*Usba*

I have had my troubles with the USBA this year myself. I have tried to talk to the Pres. about the different skill levels. My top 3 scores are not out of the 350 range but I am still in #8. I have finished close to last at every shoot I have been at this year. I talked to the Pres about it at the Mi. shoot and all he had to say that my random 10 keeps me there. I told him I can't compete with the shooters in level 8. 350 will win you level 4, I just wanted to be moved down to level 6 and He said no and got up and said he had to go cook he was hungry. i didnt go to the last shoot, didnt want to waste my money. I heard about this abortion after it happened. The shooter did nothing wrong, the Brother started it. I someone walked up to you at the start of the shoot and ask " why did you come if all you were going to do is b!#ch." That would make anybody mad!!!!


----------



## ap1221 (Feb 16, 2008)

*i agree with you on that*



dkingrey71 said:


> I have had my troubles with the USBA this year myself. I have tried to talk to the Pres. about the different skill levels. My top 3 scores are not out of the 350 range but I am still in #8. I have finished close to last at every shoot I have been at this year. I talked to the Pres about it at the Mi. shoot and all he had to say that my random 10 keeps me there. I told him I can't compete with the shooters in level 8. 350 will win you level 4, I just wanted to be moved down to level 6 and He said no and got up and said he had to go cook he was hungry. i didnt go to the last shoot, didnt want to waste my money. I heard about this abortion after it happened. The shooter did nothing wrong, the Brother started it. I someone walked up to you at the start of the shoot and ask " why did you come if all you were going to do is b!#ch." That would make anybody mad!!!!



WORD brother WORD:cheers:


----------



## baylward (Aug 18, 2003)

The USBA comes to Huston Woods every year. I live about 30 min. away and will drive 1hr to another shoot. The second time I shoot a USBA shoot it took forever for then to get the scores added up. One of the guys in hte group had never shot the USBA so he need to be ranks his ranking put him the top flight but the guy running moved him down because it was his first USBA shoot. It was anazing that all the judges won who had shot before the rest of shooters got to shoot. I will never shoot one of there events as long as I shot.


----------



## baylward (Aug 18, 2003)

dkingrey71 said:


> I have had my troubles with the USBA this year myself. I have tried to talk to the Pres. about the different skill levels. My top 3 scores are not out of the 350 range but I am still in #8. I have finished close to last at every shoot I have been at this year. I talked to the Pres about it at the Mi. shoot and all he had to say that my random 10 keeps me there. I told him I can't compete with the shooters in level 8. 350 will win you level 4, I just wanted to be moved down to level 6 and He said no and got up and said he had to go cook he was hungry. i didnt go to the last shoot, didnt want to waste my money. I heard about this abortion after it happened. The shooter did nothing wrong, the Brother started it. I someone walked up to you at the start of the shoot and ask " why did you come if all you were going to do is b!#ch." That would make anybody mad!!!!


the good old boys network


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

I shoot a recurve just where in the USBA is there a place for me to compete. Every level is a place for me to donate. I shoot decent but am no where near what the mid level hunter class shooters can shoot. Really I am supposed to shoot from 5 yards closer with no sight at less than 200 fps and compete heads up with guys shootin over 300 fps with sights and a release. I was told last year by Roger that they may have a traditional class this year but it didn't happen. The other thing about USBA is that the "officials" get to compete. Come on you are going to shoot your round(perhaps with your pencil) and then come out and score my arrows. You are either a competitor or an official you can not be both. It is a little different from not letting the guys who set the course compete than it is letting someone compete that can determine the outcome of others.


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

ttt


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

If you can't help your brother, who can you help?
Nepotism is like incest...you keep it in the family.


----------



## ArrowStar1 (Jun 10, 2008)

I was there Sunday, that was one of the best 3D shoot that I have been to in a long time. Every arrow that was questionable was scored correctly IMHO. I really liked the fact that they had a judge at every station to score the arrows.
I have been playing this game for a long time and think that this is the best way to run a competition that I have seen to date.
I did hear about the problem but dont know the entire story and was not there so I wont comment on it. 
Great shoot in my book and am looking forward to attending more.


----------



## arrow-slinger (Mar 20, 2007)

ttt


----------



## bsanders (Jun 6, 2007)

Normally I wouldn't post to a thread of this type, but it seems that only one side of this story is being told and I believe that both sides need to be told so that anyone reading this thread has all of the facts to base thier thoughts on. What has not been told about this unfortunate incident is that the shooter who is being portrayed to be the innocent party in all of this was, until this happened, a board member and consultant of the USBA and a big part of the orginazation. The biggest part that has been left out is that this situation began with the shooter not once but twice verbally assaulting with very vulgar language, the 20 year old son of the USBA President who was the judge on the 1st station because he was upset about having to follow " A ******* bunch of slow *** open shooters". Now enter the brother mentioned in other posts, who knew nothing of the afore mentioned verbal abuse with a simple greeting of " Hi _____, it's gonna be a hot one today, to which the shooter replied " Yea and it's about to get a lot ******* hotter because you sons of ******* put me behind these ******* slow *** open shooters again" to which was replied "_______ if you hate this so much why do you keep doing it ?" At this point the shooter drew back a closed fist and told the brother that "He would kick his ******* *** for him" at this point a verbal exchange between the two occured with the brother finally walking away. The shooter was allowed to shoot 20 targets only because the USBA President spoke with him on the next set of targets and did not get all of the facts until just before the shooter completed the first half. After hearing all of the facts it was decided to DQ him, which was done privately and quietly with the President asking him to leave, which the shooter agreed to do. He then left and returned 20 minutes later demanding that the President call the police because he wanted to file an assault charge against the brother. All of this was a culmination of events that saw this shooter verbally abuse other judges at other USBA shoots because he didn't think his arrows were being scored high enough or complaining that the courses were horrible or complaining about the groups in front of him. Another point to make is that the originator of this thread was on the 7th target set and the shooter in question was on the 1st set and the two sets were seperated by about a 1/4 mile of brush and trees, so there is no way he heard or seen any of this altercation. Also there was a question among other shooters Saturday as to what this shooters actual intentions were since he showed up with a brand new bow and sights that still had the price tags on them. None of the above stated incidents would be tolerated in any other archery orginazation so why should it be tolerated in the USBA. The USBA is a fine orginazation that puts on quality shoots and is operated by quality people.


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

So who was the shooter who got DQ'd?? Kicked out?? How long is he banned from the USBA??...... Sounds like he should have been told to leave after the vulgarity started.... family event right?? Police Report filed?? Maybe other organizations should know about this persons background......


----------



## mitcheyb (Feb 7, 2005)

*usba*

Lets face it ,we will keep getting two sides of the story until the end of days.But lets make one thing clear usba has problems ,random ten target does and will not work still have level 4 and 6 level shooters shooting in level 8 and 10.Also people setting targets shoot on saturday and score their own arrows .This could be fixed by busting groups and scoring that way.Also not making a class for recurve shooters this has been asked without a answer to anyone that calls.Also changing rules half way threw the year and not putting in rule book until the shooter requests it to be put in print.Making a shooter that won the level ten shooter last year move back 5 yards just because he shot good last year.He was in level 10 when he won so he should be left in level 10 to compete against the rest of level 10.Is level 10 not the highest level they have so as a level 10 shooter i think i would want to compete with the best in that level on a level playing field.As far as club being great that is a personal option and i disagree .If this org is so great why did another board member quit also ,i will tell you he As was tired of all the drama.As far as this weekend Family ,will always stick together so that is that side of the story and all i need to know.As far as the shooter in question he is no liar and i will believe him and the other 4 shooters that were behind him not on taget 7 as was stated.Also why were other shooters asked to leave that had nothing to do with this ,Maybe because he knew his brother was in the wrong and was trying to make this go away quickly well that did not work out so well.Also in the thread above they forgot to say that the presidents brother pushed the shooter in question and this was not even brought up wonder why,Family.Well im sure usba will still have shoots without my best friend and about 15 others from our area coming and like someone said earlier in a post the good old boys club says it best it is not how you shoot but who is your relative.


----------



## baylward (Aug 18, 2003)

I just was looking on their site and I added up the number of people shooting they have not drawn over one hundred shooters to any of there shoots. There are at 3 differnet shoots a every weekend around hueston Woods that will have more then 100 people at each club.


----------



## baylward (Aug 18, 2003)

bsanders said:


> Normally I wouldn't post to a thread of this type, but it seems that only one side of this story is being told and I believe that both sides need to be told so that anyone reading this thread has all of the facts to base thier thoughts on. What has not been told about this unfortunate incident is that the shooter who is being portrayed to be the innocent party in all of this was, until this happened, a board member and consultant of the USBA and a big part of the orginazation. The biggest part that has been left out is that this situation began with the shooter not once but twice verbally assaulting with very vulgar language, the 20 year old son of the USBA President who was the judge on the 1st station because he was upset about having to follow " A ******* bunch of slow *** open shooters". Now enter the brother mentioned in other posts, who knew nothing of the afore mentioned verbal abuse with a simple greeting of " Hi _____, it's gonna be a hot one today, to which the shooter replied " Yea and it's about to get a lot ******* hotter because you sons of ******* put me behind these ******* slow *** open shooters again" to which was replied "_______ if you hate this so much why do you keep doing it ?" At this point the shooter drew back a closed fist and told the brother that "He would kick his ******* *** for him" at this point a verbal exchange between the two occured with the brother finally walking away. The shooter was allowed to shoot 20 targets only because the USBA President spoke with him on the next set of targets and did not get all of the facts until just before the shooter completed the first half. After hearing all of the facts it was decided to DQ him, which was done privately and quietly with the President asking him to leave, which the shooter agreed to do. He then left and returned 20 minutes later demanding that the President call the police because he wanted to file an assault charge against the brother. All of this was a culmination of events that saw this shooter verbally abuse other judges at other USBA shoots because he didn't think his arrows were being scored high enough or complaining that the courses were horrible or complaining about the groups in front of him. Another point to make is that the originator of this thread was on the 7th target set and the shooter in question was on the 1st set and the two sets were seperated by about a 1/4 mile of brush and trees, so there is no way he heard or seen any of this altercation. Also there was a question among other shooters Saturday as to what this shooters actual intentions were since he showed up with a brand new bow and sights that still had the price tags on them. None of the above stated incidents would be tolerated in any other archery orginazation so why should it be tolerated in the USBA. The USBA is a fine orginazation that puts on quality shoots and is operated by quality people.


Why doesn't the Pres. of the so called fine orginazation get on here and explain what happened. If this org. is run so well then why are not more people coming to the shoots.


----------



## fn257 (Dec 12, 2003)

bsanders said:


> Normally I wouldn't post to a thread of this type, but it seems that only one side of this story is being told and I believe that both sides need to be told so that anyone reading this thread has all of the facts to base thier thoughts on. What has not been told about this unfortunate incident is that the shooter who is being portrayed to be the innocent party in all of this was, until this happened, a board member and consultant of the USBA and a big part of the orginazation. The biggest part that has been left out is that this situation began with the shooter not once but twice verbally assaulting with very vulgar language, the 20 year old son of the USBA President who was the judge on the 1st station because he was upset about having to follow " A ******* bunch of slow *** open shooters". Now enter the brother mentioned in other posts, who knew nothing of the afore mentioned verbal abuse with a simple greeting of " Hi _____, it's gonna be a hot one today, to which the shooter replied " Yea and it's about to get a lot ******* hotter because you sons of ******* put me behind these ******* slow *** open shooters again" to which was replied "_______ if you hate this so much why do you keep doing it ?" At this point the shooter drew back a closed fist and told the brother that "He would kick his ******* *** for him" at this point a verbal exchange between the two occured with the brother finally walking away. The shooter was allowed to shoot 20 targets only because the USBA President spoke with him on the next set of targets and did not get all of the facts until just before the shooter completed the first half. After hearing all of the facts it was decided to DQ him, which was done privately and quietly with the President asking him to leave, which the shooter agreed to do. He then left and returned 20 minutes later demanding that the President call the police because he wanted to file an assault charge against the brother. All of this was a culmination of events that saw this shooter verbally abuse other judges at other USBA shoots because he didn't think his arrows were being scored high enough or complaining that the courses were horrible or complaining about the groups in front of him. Another point to make is that the originator of this thread was on the 7th target set and the shooter in question was on the 1st set and the two sets were seperated by about a 1/4 mile of brush and trees, so there is no way he heard or seen any of this altercation. Also there was a question among other shooters Saturday as to what this shooters actual intentions were since he showed up with a brand new bow and sights that still had the price tags on them. None of the above stated incidents would be tolerated in any other archery orginazation so why should it be tolerated in the USBA. The USBA is a fine orginazation that puts on quality shoots and is operated by quality people.


How much of this side of the story where you actually witness too? If you weren't there as it happened, then it is second hand, third hand................etc.
Did you actually see the price tags on his equipment?

By the way, the other side of the story was not eyewitness either, so I can't put much stock in it either.


Mark


----------



## mitcheyb (Feb 7, 2005)

*bow with tags*

what does it matter if he has pricwe tags on bow this was for another shooter that wanted it broken in for him that was not going to change bows until after the world.As far as the rest of stuff on bow it was the same.


----------



## VeroShooter (Jul 14, 2005)

:darkbeer:


----------



## baylward (Aug 18, 2003)

bsanders said:


> Normally I wouldn't post to a thread of this type, but it seems that only one side of this story is being told and I believe that both sides need to be told so that anyone reading this thread has all of the facts to base thier thoughts on. What has not been told about this unfortunate incident is that the shooter who is being portrayed to be the innocent party in all of this was, until this happened, a board member and consultant of the USBA and a big part of the orginazation. The biggest part that has been left out is that this situation began with the shooter not once but twice verbally assaulting with very vulgar language, the 20 year old son of the USBA President who was the judge on the 1st station because he was upset about having to follow " A ******* bunch of slow *** open shooters". Now enter the brother mentioned in other posts, who knew nothing of the afore mentioned verbal abuse with a simple greeting of " Hi _____, it's gonna be a hot one today, to which the shooter replied " Yea and it's about to get a lot ******* hotter because you sons of ******* put me behind these ******* slow *** open shooters again" to which was replied "_______ if you hate this so much why do you keep doing it ?" At this point the shooter drew back a closed fist and told the brother that "He would kick his ******* *** for him" at this point a verbal exchange between the two occured with the brother finally walking away. The shooter was allowed to shoot 20 targets only because the USBA President spoke with him on the next set of targets and did not get all of the facts until just before the shooter completed the first half. After hearing all of the facts it was decided to DQ him, which was done privately and quietly with the President asking him to leave, which the shooter agreed to do. He then left and returned 20 minutes later demanding that the President call the police because he wanted to file an assault charge against the brother. All of this was a culmination of events that saw this shooter verbally abuse other judges at other USBA shoots because he didn't think his arrows were being scored high enough or complaining that the courses were horrible or complaining about the groups in front of him. Another point to make is that the originator of this thread was on the 7th target set and the shooter in question was on the 1st set and the two sets were seperated by about a 1/4 mile of brush and trees, so there is no way he heard or seen any of this altercation. Also there was a question among other shooters Saturday as to what this shooters actual intentions were since he showed up with a brand new bow and sights that still had the price tags on them. None of the above stated incidents would be tolerated in any other archery orginazation so why should it be tolerated in the USBA. The USBA is a fine orginazation that puts on quality shoots and is operated by quality people.


The president of USBA go out on the coures and takes care of a problem. then get all the info. after he has spoken to the shoot and solved the problem. Then DQ's the after he has shoot the rest of the first 20 targets.
Why not ask the shooter and the judge to leave the coures and go have meeting away from all the shooters to solve the problem?


----------



## sdavis (Aug 22, 2005)

i was a shooter of the usba when i first began archery. then i was just getting in to archery and i wasnt at that time a seasoned archer i shot it frome the begining when it first began and after the first few years it has seemed to go south i started in a level 2 and somehow i ended up in a level 8 and if its supposed to put every one on a even playing field how is a 320 to 350 shooter shooting with all the level 8 shooters and if you shoot down 2 shoots you should go down correct well i know the level 8 shooters were shooting 400+ range how can i compete if that is the case. then i took my 12 year old brother to a couple of the shoots and he was suppose to shoot in the youth class and he said he couldnt but the two kids we shot with which were 10 and 12 could and compete for prizes. how does that work and what makes me mad is he could have one but the ones that got the prizes were all friends of the president huh how does that magically happen :embara:. but all this has happend after the first few years which were great when vern maldanado was the president and then a new president/owner took over and it all seems it went to the buddy buddy archery organization if arnt in the in crowd. its a great idea and if the bugs are all worked out then its a great system. until all the bugs are worked out and its the system that makes the shooter advance or decline and not the president making the decision i will never shoot the usba again. yeah its great that they give alot of prizes away but if you are stuck in a level you have no business being in how are you going to win anything and how is it fair


----------



## arrow-slinger (Mar 20, 2007)

bsanders said:


> Normally I wouldn't post to a thread of this type, but it seems that only one side of this story is being told and I believe that both sides need to be told so that anyone reading this thread has all of the facts to base thier thoughts on. What has not been told about this unfortunate incident is that the shooter who is being portrayed to be the innocent party in all of this was, until this happened, a board member and consultant of the USBA and a big part of the orginazation. The biggest part that has been left out is that this situation began with the shooter not once but twice verbally assaulting with very vulgar language, the 20 year old son of the USBA President who was the judge on the 1st station because he was upset about having to follow " A ******* bunch of slow *** open shooters". Now enter the brother mentioned in other posts, who knew nothing of the afore mentioned verbal abuse with a simple greeting of " Hi _____, it's gonna be a hot one today, to which the shooter replied " Yea and it's about to get a lot ******* hotter because you sons of ******* put me behind these ******* slow *** open shooters again" to which was replied "_______ if you hate this so much why do you keep doing it ?" At this point the shooter drew back a closed fist and told the brother that "He would kick his ******* *** for him" at this point a verbal exchange between the two occured with the brother finally walking away. The shooter was allowed to shoot 20 targets only because the USBA President spoke with him on the next set of targets and did not get all of the facts until just before the shooter completed the first half. After hearing all of the facts it was decided to DQ him, which was done privately and quietly with the President asking him to leave, which the shooter agreed to do. He then left and returned 20 minutes later demanding that the President call the police because he wanted to file an assault charge against the brother. All of this was a culmination of events that saw this shooter verbally abuse other judges at other USBA shoots because he didn't think his arrows were being scored high enough or complaining that the courses were horrible or complaining about the groups in front of him. Another point to make is that the originator of this thread was on the 7th target set and the shooter in question was on the 1st set and the two sets were seperated by about a 1/4 mile of brush and trees, so there is no way he heard or seen any of this altercation. Also there was a question among other shooters Saturday as to what this shooters actual intentions were since he showed up with a brand new bow and sights that still had the price tags on them. None of the above stated incidents would be tolerated in any other archery orginazation so why should it be tolerated in the USBA. The USBA is a fine orginazation that puts on quality shoots and is operated by quality people.



how can you post there side of the story when you were no where around what happened. And where do you get that he left and came back 20 minutes later to request the cops be called to file charges, the shooter had to call 911 himself because the Pres. would not doit because it was his brother. And as far as you thinking you know it all, My group was right behind this group and no I didn't see or hear this happen but My group did walkup to the shooter and the Pres. talking. So I did hear everything that was said there. You make it sound like you were one of the people that were involved and you were nowhere around.


----------



## arrow-slinger (Mar 20, 2007)

also why was it not mentioned in your post that the judge (brother) shoved the shooter. Is it because it would make the usba look bad and that the judge should have been asked to leave and not the shooter.


----------



## Growling Bear (May 22, 2006)

*Complaints*

First off there are couple of issues that need to be cleared up. #1 It should be outlined that individuals should pay close attention to the language or words that come out of their mouth, unless it is to build up or help bring about change in a positive manner. If your just talking to complain or tear down something. Than what good or change is going to be brought about. I have read more than one comment and it seems that no one has came to the root of the problem or issue. If you do not like your present or future situation than change it, without trying to drag everyone down. If your going to sound off say it to your friends or family that might find it amusing or funny or say it in a way that does not tear someone down. Especially in front of a family member, of course their initial response is to stand up for their family. Like they say if you can't say nothing nice at don't say nothing. So new rule number 1 anyone heard or reported in using foul language will be dealt with. #2 No one has the right to place a hand on another person not matter what is said or done. If both issues are true than both should be dealt with the same consquences. I had more to add to this about indivduals I know personally that did nothing but bring down the USBA even after getting me to shoot in it, and I glad that I started shooting no matter of the issues. If we keep on we won't have to worry about anti hunters taking away out personal rights or freedoms. I have written a few thoughts here and some of it might seem confusing but one issue is that you can and never will please each person or group. Thanks for reading GB


----------



## bsanders (Jun 6, 2007)

#1-I will not post the name of the shooter involved. His name posted on a public forum is his choice to make, not mine.
#2-There is only 1 person using a recurve in the USBA. Would any other archery orginazation develop a seperate division for 1 shooter.
#3-If another board member has quit the USBA over this incident, then the person who posted this information is the only one to know it.
#4-I was not a eye-witness to any of this, but if you read my profile you would see that I have given more information about myself than most everyone else on here is willing to give and by reading it you would read that I am a Law Enforcement Officed and have been for a long time. As such I have to make decisions every day based on what I am told more than what I see about any given situation or crime. As for when he left and returned, I was sitting at the half-way point when he left and returned and I have been able to tell time for a long time.
#5- There was no responsibility on the part of the President of the USBA to call the police for the shooter. He was not injured or incapacitated, so he could make his own phone call.
#6-Arrow-Slinger, this much I do know to be fact, you were no closer to the actual incident than I was, so your information is no more or no less reliable than mine is, and neither on of us would be called to testify in court with what we know, it falls under he said/ she said, not first hand information.
#7-There was a police report filed with witness statements from those who did indeed see what happened and from those who were actually involved, it will all be turned over to the local Prosecutors office. I don't know if Ohio criminal codes are anything like Indianas, but I can say that if I handed this case to my Prosecutor it would be deemed as a mutual consent confrontation and there would be no criminal charges filed against anyone.
#8-Only the shooter was asked to leave, the two people with him chose to do so on thier own, not because they were asked to. This is another fact and thier entry fees were returned to all 3 of them.


----------



## bsanders (Jun 6, 2007)

Do me the favor of not personally attacking or berating me and I will give you the same consideration.


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

So who ever it was got DQ'd.... then why were their entry fees returned to them....???? Seems to me that they would have forfeited their entry fees.... unless the organization also thought they were in the wrong...??


----------



## dkingrey71 (Dec 31, 2004)

We all can agree to disagree on this this situation. One thing is for sure the USBA is not perfect. People have tried to give there input on how to make it better and it has fallen on deaf ears it seems. No matter who was wrong or write at hueston woods the situation could have been handled in a better way that is for sure. I don’t think anyone will know what exactly happened except the people that were directly involved and was there for every word spoken. The whole scoring the arrow deal has happened to me on many times. It has been brought up to the USBA and the story I got was that the judge was to score it like it was his own arrow. Fairenough, but this doesn’t happen. It seems that the judge will score different people’s arrow different than others. I have seen them call an arrow out when it is touching the outside part of the line and call on in that is not even close. Depends on the shooter and if they think they are a threat to them in the level they shoot. We can argue all day about how to score an arrow. The whole level deal and the random 10 is not working. I have scores of a shooter that was in a level 8 at the start. Shot a 375 at the first shoot. Good shooting I think. The next 3 shoots he shoots in the 330 range. He goes and talks to the pres and tells him he isn’t shooting well and he thinks he should be moved down. He gets put in level 6 for the next shoot no problem!!! When I talked to him about it I was told that it was up to the random 10 and nothing he could do about it. I don’t get it, I guess it is up to him to make the best decision possible but it seems that he isn’t doing that.


----------



## smokin'dually (Feb 27, 2004)

Although i dont really care for the layout, usba is ran great.

Imo, i think the shooter had more intentions of coming to complain than shoot anyway. I don't think things had exactly went his way this year and didn't like it..... May as well rock the boat a little............


----------



## Bubba Dean (Jun 2, 2005)

BSanders- I will address your #2 There is only 1 recurve shooter shooting in USBA. No organization would have a separate class for one shooter.

That one shooter is probably Roger Harris. Am I correct? Only a fool believes you can shoot a stick bow even up with compounds, sights and triggers. If recurve shooters shot against recurve shooters I firmly believe USBA would have more recurve shooters than just the President of the organization. Of course there are those misguide idiots who think Howard Hill would win the Olympics with his longbow and wood arrows.


----------



## XRING11 (Jun 6, 2006)

Bubba Dean said:


> BSanders- I will address your #2 There is only 1 recurve shooter shooting in USBA. No organization would have a separate class for one shooter.
> 
> That one shooter is probably Roger Harris. Am I correct? Only a fool believes you can shoot a stick bow even up with compounds, sights and triggers. If recurve shooters shot against recurve shooters I firmly believe USBA would have more recurve shooters than just the President of the organization. Of course there are those misguide idiots who think Howard Hill would win the Olympics with his longbow and wood arrows.


You're right. Then it would be the two of you!!!!! Right, Dan........


----------



## XRING11 (Jun 6, 2006)

I have the shot the USBA for two or three years now. It is a great organization, it has been run fairly and well since I have been a member. I would have loved to have been there to see him blow up, since I know who it was!!!! Doesn't really surprise me though. Anyway quit blaming the USBA, all the 3-D organizations could fix some things.....


----------



## 4everfishin (Aug 13, 2008)

i joined this forum just for you. been involved for two or three years ,wished you could have been there. hmmm doesn't sound like an instagater to me how bout you boys????? sure you wouldn't have a problem!!


----------



## fatboyte (Mar 29, 2006)

i would like to read something from one or all three+ persons involved in all of this at that time of miss hap i have shot the usba for 3 years now i do like how it is ran and have had ZERO problems with the judges scoreing my arrows call it like it is boys lets hear some real truth to this matter if not then mods close this thread because it is a waste of time


----------



## jwolfe78 (Mar 10, 2006)

fatboyte said:


> lets hear some real truth to this matter if not then mods close this thread because it is a waste of time



:darkbeer: Which threads would be left????? :darkbeer:


----------

